# Chicken feet covered in scabs



## Sainoz (Jun 17, 2014)

Hi,

One of chickens have what looks like a fungus growing on her feet. She is in a lot of pain and cannot walk. She is sleeping outside where she has been all during the day. Her feet look like they have whitish grey covering with lots of cracks through them. See attached please. It is winter and I am wondering if it is the cold or any other ideas thoughts please.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That's a very bad case of scaly leg mites. Soak her feet in warm Epsom salt water. Once dry apply some sort of oil to soften the scales further. 

And since they're so bad pick up some Ivermectin cattle pour on. If she's a large fowl use 1/2 cc, a bantam 1/4 cc applied directly to the skin. Repeat the application in ten days. You might have to redo it a third time. 

I would probably do the foot and leg soak several times over the next several days. 

I would probably do all of the birds with the Ivermectin to make certain they are not also affected.


----------



## Sainoz (Jun 17, 2014)

Hi robin416,

Thanks so much, I feel so bad seeing the pain she is in. I will get onto it first thing tomorrow and hopefully start the road to recovery.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You should be able to achieve total removal. Her feet might never be normal because the mites can do so much permanent damage, she might even have toes that are shortened or completely missing. 

Scaly leg mites are a common problem with these guys. Feather legged birds can be quite the challenge to clear, that's why I recommended the Ivermectin. Its what I found to be very effective in killing them off. My nine year old roo is bad for having them redevelop again and again.


----------

